

Functional Programming For The Rest of Us [2006] - jkuria
http://www.blogjava.net/zellux/archive/2007/08/24/139194.html

======
vog
I like the didactic approach of this article, modifying a commonly known
imperative language (Java) step by step to become a functional language,
translating the usual imperative idioms to their functional style
counterparts.

However, the introduction is too long. It is supposedly meant to encourage the
reader to keep up reading, but since the introduction is mostly off-topic, I
think it actually discourages the casual reader from reading more.

Also, the example code isn't indented properly, making in unnecessarily hard
to read. Maybe this is a bug in the blog software?

